# looking for solar system (PV) providers SW Wi



## MrsRaspberry (Sep 21, 2004)

Finally getting ready to build on the farm next year! We have a provider that is going to install a full off-grid pv system. He seems to be over worked and we are currently looking for another provider to give us an estimate. We are having trouble finding another one. Where would the best place be to look for names and references? Does any one have a reference? We are in Southwest WI. Thanks


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

MrsRaspberry said:


> We are having trouble finding another one.


Don't doubt that a bit ! There aren't that many to begin with, and most of them have never done an off grid system. 

Plug "NABCEP" into a search engine, and look for certified practitioners in your area.


----------



## MrsRaspberry (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks for taking the time to help. We did find additional contractors in our area.


----------

